# New centre piece fish



## jamesb (31 Jul 2012)

Some of you may of read that my angels have turned demons in another thread and my mrs wants to keep them. As much as I want to get a second big tank we just don't have any room for one  so I would like to trade them in for a little bit of credit and get some other large centre piece  fish. However until I can find something suitable that she thinks &quot;looks pretty&quot; she is not going to give up on keeping them. I need some ideas people. Any help greatly appreciated. I have a rio 180 planted tank with 11 harlequins 8 guppys, 4 julii corys, 2 yo yo loaches, 2 Siamese flying foxes and 2 Molly's. The angels are in a temporary tank for now


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Jul 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

Solution to the problem, file for divorce.


----------



## Danny (31 Jul 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

Mystus Wyckii and get the mrs to hand feed it


----------



## jamesb (31 Jul 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Solution to the problem, file for divorce.


lol not Gunna happen man I love fish keeping but my partner and lil girl and second lil girl enroute are my life


----------



## jamesb (31 Jul 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*



			
				Danny said:
			
		

> Mystus Wyckii and get the mrs to hand feed it


lol 71cm catfish in my rio 180 with all them lil fish. Disaster!


----------



## Danny (1 Aug 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

They start small


----------



## hinch (1 Aug 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

if the angels are being demons its probably cos they've paired up and ready for breeding.  get a cone in for them to breed on sell the fry use the profits to buy new fish for main tank 

what about pearl gourami's ?


----------



## jamesb (1 Aug 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

Yeah I'm really liking the pearls. But I have a feeling it's more they have just decided to try and eat everything smaller than them but I may be wrong. We are looking at getting a new tank. If we win the one I have seen I am after its 4x2x2  so 450 litre. Thinking of keeping the angels as a pair, getting 6/7 discus. And some bottom dwellers couple of l plecs and some bigger corys. Was also thinking some congos but not sure on that yet.


----------



## hinch (1 Aug 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

don't forget added cost of RO for discus

a mid sized l190 would be good since they're nicely patterned and bulky but also grow slowly so while they can get upto 24" they're unlikely


----------



## jamesb (1 Aug 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

I was reading the article in pfk and got the impression that ro wasn't essential. Especially if you get discus bred in water parameters similar to your own. Haven't done a huge amount of research yet got to win the tank yet lol


----------



## dw1305 (1 Aug 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

Hi all,


> what about pearl gourami's ?


 I'd go for these as well. I think Lace (or Pearl) Gourami (_Trichopodus leerii_) are a great fish for the medium sized tank, and they are sexable as well. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## jamesb (1 Aug 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewit ... cmd=VIDESC

Just won this thought it was a bit of a steal


----------



## nbaker (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

That was a bargain.

Is it setup yet?


----------



## Gill (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

If you are thinking of discus, may i suggest you have a look at jims discus. He has a huge breeding room in the west mids and is breeding alot of uk discus.


----------



## jamesb (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

I am afraid the new tank has been sold on turns out was 4x1.5x about 15" so way smaller than I wanted. Made a profit though


----------



## nbaker (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

Shame the seller didn't know how to use a tape measure 

Worked out well in the end then, have you found another?


----------



## jamesb (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

Nah that project is on hold for 12 months or so. Money needed elsewhere.


----------



## somethingfishy (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

i have 5 gold guoramis you can have


----------



## Antipofish (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

How abou a FAIT ACCOMPLIS ?  The Mrs comes home from work one day and it plays out like this....

james "Sorry hun, the Angels are gone"
mrs "but i thought i told you i wanted to keep them"
james "I know my love, I don't mean I got rid of them, I mean they are gone"
mrs "what do you MEAN gone"?
james "I came in and found one breathing heavily tattered to pieces at the top of the tank, and the others were already dead.  i had to put the last one out of his misery.  there must have been one ALMIGHTY fight".
mrs " really ? Oh no, thats terrible"
james "yes I am gutted.  got really choked up about it to see such carnage"
mrs "well lets go and find something else to fill their place darling, i can see you are upset, so you choose something"

And alls well that ends well


----------



## jamesb (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: New centre piece fish*

Lol this won't happen I'm afraid. I separated the 2 angels from the community tank and stripey died  went all drunk like crashing into anything and everything then passed away. I monitored blondie (original names hey!) for 3 weeks and put him back in the tank. Since then he has behaved himself.


----------

